# It's HOT out



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Maybe a better way to market a old bucket boat. No tarp needed


----------



## hysideguy67 (Jul 15, 2021)

Making the wife happy for 20 bucks ain't easy tho


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

hysideguy67 said:


> Making the wife happy for 20 bucks ain't easy tho


I'll bet I could do it for less than that!! 💪


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

We hauled hoses, a funnel and tarps down the Middle Fork and set up at Hospital Bar, 16ft raft no thwarts works great as a hot pool. Kind of a mini Loon Crk pool. Works best with a layover day there.


----------

